# Example of recent melodic synthesizer music in movies ...



## Tusker (Jun 17, 2021)

I see synths used a lot for percussion beds, sound effects and sound reinforcement including braams and whooshes, but not a lot of melodic or lead sounds. Maybe it's the movies I am watching? They tend to have the orchestra or acoustic instruments in the forefront. In a bygone era, Vangelis would lead with synthesized horns (CS80) and Tangerine Dream would feature nested arpeggios.

The closest to hearing synth front and center (to me) in a significant recent movie seems to be the social network (Reznor / Finch). I would be ecstatically happy to be overlooking something. Would you please cite any examples of synths playing a melodic or leading role in recent movies?

Thanks in advance,

Jerry


----------



## Pier (Jun 17, 2021)

Tenet has plenty of synths front and center. Also, BladeRunner 2049.


----------



## KEM (Jun 22, 2021)

Pier said:


> Tenet has plenty of synths front and center. Also, BladeRunner 2049.


Was just about to say TENET as well, pretty much all synths, and really good synths at that


----------



## md11 (Jun 23, 2021)

check out cliff martinez..


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 7, 2021)

Composer Dan Levy's Score for the Animation movie : *I Lost My Body*

Love this soundtrack. Mostly synth based, with some great melodic lead synth sounds.

Here is the first track :


----------

